# Chapter Name Generator



## Jezlad

I've been working on a Space Marine Chapter Name Generator thats ready for release.

A few cosmetic changes still need to be made but by and large its finished.

Have a play round with it and let me know what you think.


----------



## Wolfblade

It's pretty good. Click through a few times and you'll come across some that would be worth using.

Of course, you also get some that are just bizarre! Like: *Immortal Egyptians of the Skeletal Protesters*


----------



## Jezlad

Yeah, i'm trying to figure out a way to get rid of that part without screwing up the code.



HTML:


var padding = 0;
		var ticker  = "";
		index1 = Math.round(Math.random() * max1);      
		index2 = Math.round(Math.random() * max2);      
		index4 = Math.round(Math.random() * max4);      
		adlen = adjective[index1].length;
		nlen  = noun[index2].length;
		altend = Math.round(Math.random() * 5);
		if (altend == 3) {
			index11 = Math.round(Math.random() * max1);
			index22 = Math.round(Math.random() * max2);
			chosenEnding = "of the " + adjective[index11] + " " + noun[index22];
		} else {
			chosenEnding = ending[index4];		
		}
		elen  = chosenEnding.length;
		padding = 60-(adlen+nlen+elen);		
		while (padding >= 5) {
			ticker = ticker + " ";
			padding--;
		}	
		ticker = ticker + adjective[index1] + " " + noun[index2] + " " + chosenEnding;
	}
} else {

It's something to do with this part

index11 = Math.round(Math.random() * max1);
index22 = Math.round(Math.random() * max2);
*chosenEnding = "of the " + adjective[index11] + " " + noun[index22];*


----------



## Wolfblade

To be honest, it's not really that much of a problem to the user. If a name isn't liked, then they just click again. But I'm sure there's a bit of programmer's ego in there that just _has_ to get it right


----------



## Jezlad

Basically it works by having 5 different types of words.

Some examples would be

Word 1 - Knights of, Protectors of
Word 2 - Despair, The Emperor
Word 3 (adjectives) - Burning, Silent
Word 4 (nouns) -Knights, Shadows
Word 5 (endings) - of Absolution, of Shadow

The strings that it uses are

Word 1 + Word 2............................... Knights of Despair, Protectors of the Emperor
Word 3 + Word 4...............................Burning Knights, Silent Shadows
*Word 3 + Word 4 "of the" Word 3 + Word 4.... Burning Knights of the Silent Shadows*
Word 3 + Word 4 + Word 5.................. Burning Knights of Absolution

The word 3 + Word 4 of the Word 3 + Word 4 is the one thats fucking it up.

I just need to work out how to get rid of it.. :laugh:


I'll add a word list and suggested words thread once i've finalised it.


----------



## Jezlad

Fixed it :yahoo:

index11 = Math.round(Math.random() * max1);
index22 = Math.round(Math.random() * max2);
chosenEnding = "of the " + adjective[index11] + " " + noun[index22];


I swapped the red text out for

index11 = Math.round(Math.random() * max1);
index22 = Math.round(Math.random() * max2);
chosenEnding = ending[index4];

Now it just selects a word from ending.


----------



## Dragonlover

Where 'Lightning' comes up as the first word of a name there's an E in it that shouldn't be.

Dragonlover

P.S: Does this mean work will be starting on the rest of them? There was talk of having Eldar, Dark Eldar and Tau generators as well.

P.P.S: Just got 'Howling Scythes the Sons of Antaeus' as one of mine...that needs tidying up.


----------



## Jezlad

Cool, i've deleted that one.

Let me get this one fully functional before we start on the rest :wink:

A lot of the words in here will need pruning out.


----------



## Trigger

Love it! My new chapter is the 'Gore Cadavers!'


----------



## lightmonkey

that is preaty nifty, i like it a lot. Well done for all the work :clapping:


----------



## Lord Khorne

lol I got 'Fallen Madmen'!!!


----------



## cccp

gotta love the ebony punishers !


----------



## Lord Reevan

WOO! I got the blood hard bastards!:laugh:


----------



## Lord Khorne

I just got 'Grail Smurfs'.
Since when do smurfs serve the emporer


----------



## Jezlad

I've added some stupid ones for "comedy" factor...


----------



## general

nice job. Good names with a few clicks. Impressive.


----------



## Steel Nathan

:gimmefive:I got Suicidal Rage. 

I think I've just gotten my Chaos Space Marine name. Now I got some crazy conversions in mind


----------



## The Son of Horus

Very cool. I got a few that were sort of funny though-- "Flaming Brethren" comes to mind, if you read into that... I also got "Crying Brotherhood" and "Space Troglodytes" which are funny for very different reasons...


----------



## Galahad

I loved some of the ones we got during the testing...

"Pulsating Violators"
"Vibrating Sons"
the "Purple Punishment"

LMAO, "Smoking Martyrs" would be an excellent name for a plasma themed list


----------



## Lore-Colten

fear the wrath of the "partial punishers!!"
or the "Arctic Barbarians of Absolution"


----------



## Ludoldus

Muahaha! No one will escape the _Deadly Violence_!

Very funny... 2nd best would have to be Ethereal Smurfs hehe


----------



## Firewolf

>> Bionic Miracles is a 'cool' name!!!


----------



## solitaire

I'm quite pleased with 'Ethereal Assassins'.


----------



## Iraqiel

It is pretty cool mate, though I'm not sure how 'bloody butchers of pain' would go down...

My only alternative is to go back to the old trusty worms name generator; and bring back the Sheen Man!


----------



## Jezlad

Shit names can't be avoided in name generators. The save feature is there to make up for the crap names. Just save the ones you like and keep jamming the button. :wink:


----------



## Druchii in Space

Its pretty funky to be honest, I've saved four or five so far, a couple of which I might use over the faction names I'd already created.

Good for a laugh though regardless. :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Khorne

Legends of Terra
Caustic Skeletons
Crying Wardens
Subconscious Longbows-?????


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot

Bionic Tusks. WTF?


----------



## SunTzuDiciple

My dad decided to paint a a tactical squad with a paint job for the 'Damned Smurfs of Hell:laugh:', not sure how he is going to thou.


----------



## titan136

Really great app. Funniest name I came up with was "Raging Violence"


----------



## cco12

its easy man just choose your favorite color or element than choose your favorite animal weapon or type of warrior


----------



## Vaz

Damned Exorcists.  Oxymoron much?


----------



## effigy22

"Eternity Troglodytes"

LMAO! might just have to name them that now...


----------



## KellysGrenadier

The Beat Alls


----------



## Lordt

adeptus astartes


----------



## Asmodeun

Team cheese! ! ! you can get team cheese right? 'cause then I could name each of my sergeants after different types of cheeses! Mr Sheen can only take so many down with him!


----------



## Khorne's_Chosen

Dark Avengers ._.


----------



## imntdead

AH I had an excellent idea for you're name generator you'll find out what it is here k:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=38048

Perhaps you can give it a test run :grin:


----------



## Proccor

Some I got.

Invisible Asteroids 
Alpha Shades :security:
Space Jackals of Monita
Tempest Eagles
Mechanical Nightmares - Sounds like it would be based off the Iron Warriors
Beta Barons
Mantis Dukes of Monita -Where is this Monita?
Cobalt Piranhas
Platinum Confessors - Upgrade to Diamond Confessor today!
Mysterious Hammers
Secluded Cerebellum


----------

